# DMT vs Sidi sizing



## WEG (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi everyone 

I am thinking about DMT radial or prisma shoes drilled for speedplay

Does anyone know how these are sized compared to sidi?

Thanks in advance


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*a bit bigger*



WEG said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am thinking about DMT radial or prisma shoes drilled for speedplay
> 
> ...


I have owned 2 pairs of DMTs. I have not owned Sidi but have tried them on a few times to check them out at the store for comfort and size. I would say that the DMT's are slightly longer in length at my size of 48 and wider than the standard Sidi. Its not a huge difference but I find the Sidi a bit small and DMT just right at that size. I also own Diadora shoes and they fit about the same as the DMTs if that helps


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

A little bit bigger, but definitely not a full size. I went from Sidi Ergo (anno 2003) to DMT Radial a month ago and kept size 46. 
I cannot remember if there a half sizes lower down in the DMT size spectrum.

AFAIK DMT makes the Diadoras, btw.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I went from Sidi Ergo (anno 2003) to DMT Radial a month ago.[/QUOTE said:


> kb, how do you like the radials compared to the ergo 2 's? i have the ergo 2's, and am thinking of trying the dmt radial or new northwave evolution sbs.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I like the DMTs a lot. Ergo 2's I've only tried on, but I do think they have less hot spots than my ancient Ergos, and on par with the DMTs. 

I do think that SIDI has the upper hand when it comes to engineering and execution (and I'm a sucker for that), but I'm not going back unless SIDI come up with a Speedplay specific sole.

I was able to drop my saddle and stem 5 mm after switching from SIDI/Look Keo2 to DMT/Speedplay Zero. Nice benefit.

I'm using aftermarket insoles (and all cycling equipment pics should have a splash of Celeste).


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

I had the same idea as WEG, going to speedplay with specific pedals. I have northwave shoes at the moment. I remember having seen a chart somewhere which listed size difference between all major cycling shoes manufacturer but can't find it anymore ? Any idea of NW / DMT differences ?

EDIT : I found 2 charts but northwave is not listed:
http://www.cyclesuperstore.ie/shop/pc/viewContent.asp?idpage=45
http://www2.bsn.com/cycling/shoe-sizing.html


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

kbwh said:


> I like the DMTs a lot..


just ordered a pair, based on your recommendation. :thumbsup: 
I wear a size 43 in sidi, went with a 42.5 in the radials. I had the dmt ultimax years back, and liked the fit. hope these perform as well. good looking shoe too.


----------



## WEG (Nov 6, 2005)

Anywhere that sells DMT at a discount? The radials look very nice but it seems every other brand is discounted!


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

WEG said:


> Anywhere that sells DMT at a discount? The radials look very nice but it seems every other brand is discounted!


don't think so. i looked around, but paid full boat. I honestly think its the first time I ever paid retail for something in my life.


----------



## WEG (Nov 6, 2005)

I must admit paying retail will be tough for me as well 

I am waiting to see if anything evolves


----------



## Bobsled (Mar 25, 2011)

kbwh said:


> I like the DMTs a lot. Ergo 2's I've only tried on, but I do think they have less hot spots than my ancient Ergos, and on par with the DMTs.
> 
> I do think that SIDI has the upper hand when it comes to engineering and execution (and I'm a sucker for that), but I'm not going back unless SIDI come up with a Speedplay specific sole.
> 
> ...


I just bought a pair of DMT Radials drilled for speedplay to replace my older Sidi Genius 5. How flush does the speedplay cleat sit on the DMT's sole? Any wedges needed? Also, do you mine sharing what aftermarket insole you went with?

Thanks.

BTW, CC has then on sale for today only for their 12 days if Christmas!!


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

*Competitive Cyclist...*



WEG said:


> Anywhere that sells DMT at a discount? The radials look very nice but it seems every other brand is discounted!


 I just got an email today from comp. cyl. Big sale on DMT's. $175 for 2011 Prisma, for example.....with speedplay soles.


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

eekase said:


> I just got an email today from comp. cyl. Big sale on DMT's. $175 for 2011 Prisma, for example.....with speedplay soles.


Thanks for the tip - just ordered some Prismas


----------



## outhere (Apr 11, 2011)

For 2012, Sidi is making Speedplay specific shoes (for the earlier post about wishing Sidi made them).


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Bobsled said:


> I just bought a pair of DMT Radials drilled for speedplay to replace my older Sidi Genius 5. How flush does the speedplay cleat sit on the DMT's sole? Any wedges needed? Also, do you mine sharing what aftermarket insole you went with?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> BTW, CC has then on sale for today only for their 12 days if Christmas!!


The cleats sit flush, no wedges needed. You'll need the stainless steel protector plate, though. The aftermarket insole is from Conformable: Biking Insole - Conformable - Foot Care & Cycling Insole


----------



## Bobsled (Mar 25, 2011)

^ ^ Thanks for the reply. My DMTs arrive today. Can't wait.

I was looking at Superfeet for insoles but waiting for the shoes to arrive first to see how narrow the heel box is.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*my experience*



Bobsled said:


> ^ ^ Thanks for the reply. My DMTs arrive today. Can't wait.
> 
> I was looking at Superfeet for insoles but waiting for the shoes to arrive first to see how narrow the heel box is.


I used the Superfeet green insole in my DMT's and had no problems. With the stock insoles the ratchet/bucket was nearly all the way in. I have somewhat narrow feet


----------



## Bobsled (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks. The shoes arrived already but I'm here at work. I'll have to wait to see how they fit. Meanwhile, I went to Dick's Sporting Goods and tried the Superfeet (they carry black, blue and green only). My feet seemed to like the green then black and not so much the blue just standing on them. Tomorrow my plan is take the DMT radials to Dick's and do a fit check before I buy them there.


----------



## Bobsled (Mar 25, 2011)

kbwh, sorry about bombarding you with questions, but I had one last one if you don't mine. Anyway, my 2011 DMT Radials came in and the cleat's mounting plate on one shoe moves back and forth sorta easily while the other is a little tighter. Once I mount my new X2 cleats do they pretty much stay in place? Also, competitive cyclist recommends using speedplay's longer 4x15 screws. As I mentioned, I did buy new cleats for these and I believe the cleats include 4x11 screws will that be good enough? Probably over analyzing this.

TIA


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

My dealer had me get the longer screws for the DMT. Standard length screws do not go deep enough into the sockets and may cause an unsecure connection or even ripped threads and an unusable shoe. 
The differences in ease of slide is merely a tolerance thing pre mounting that you'll forget about once the cleats are mounted.


----------



## Bobsled (Mar 25, 2011)

^ ^ Thanks again.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I need a bit of rep in my life.


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

DMTs now on sale at Competitive Cyclist for 50% off.


----------



## JohnnyG (Nov 22, 2011)

I bought a pair of the DMT Radial - Look sole ... Wanted the White ... All sold out in my size ... So went with Silver & black ... @ CC ... Great Deal !!! Thanks guys for the thread on the DMT shoes & where to find the Best deal !!!


----------



## Bobsled (Mar 25, 2011)

onlineflyer said:


> DMTs now on sale at Competitive Cyclist for 50% off.


Yeah, they're going fast. I bought my black/silver speedplays the first day they went on sale. They had all sizes back then and I ordered a 42.5 and a 43 not know what would fit me. I'm keeping the 43s and returning the 42.5s.

My current shoes are 8 year old Sidis Genius 5 size 42.5. Everybody said DMTs run a 1/2 size bigger. I guess my Sidis were tighter than I thought.


----------



## Bobsled (Mar 25, 2011)

kbwh said:


> I need a bit of rep in my life.


Done.


----------



## giro_man (Oct 29, 2003)

Bobsled said:


> My current shoes are 8 year old Sidis Genius 5 size 42.5. Everybody said DMTs run a 1/2 size bigger. I guess my Sidis were tighter than I thought.


On their website, concerning size, Sidi advise Sidi owners that shoes more than 5 years old do not correspond to Sidi's current size chart.


----------



## Harry John (Dec 1, 2011)

For me Sidi and Shimano 45.5 and a 45 in DMT.


----------



## tkmeister (Oct 26, 2010)

Just got a pair of DMT Radial since the CC deal was so good. Now that a pair has arrived, I tried them on to see how they fit. 

I had them on for 30min while sitting on the couch to test them out and I feel the slight hot spots on the outer edge of the widest part of the shoe(right around the ball of my foot). Do these get stretched out after a few rides? I love the look and overall feel so I would hate to send them back.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*stretch*



tkmeister said:


> Just got a pair of DMT Radial since the CC deal was so good. Now that a pair has arrived, I tried them on to see how they fit.
> 
> I had them on for 30min while sitting on the couch to test them out and I feel the slight hot spots on the outer edge of the widest part of the shoe(right around the ball of my foot). Do these get stretched out after a few rides? I love the look and overall feel so I would hate to send them back.


My expereince is that unless they are real leather, they don't stretch.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

Just ordered a pair of these yesterday in 42.5 from CC and can't wait to get them. I wore a 42 Sidi for almost a full season until I started having arch problems and tried some some Specialized. I have been wearing Specialized 42's and can actually wiggle my toes! This for me was a revelation and showed how crazy tight I guess my Sidi's were, could feel both the little toes and big one touching the ends of the toe box just standing still...

*update*
Ok I'm a sad panda on this one. The 42.5 were too big, had quite noticeable heel slippage right from the start even with the straps as hard down as I could get em. The big bummer is that there are no more of the white 42's :cryin:

The 42.5 are already back in the mail to CC, might try the 42 in silver/black...:idea:


----------



## mikesl3 (Apr 23, 2010)

*Dmt radial 42's - for sale*

I just read this post and it might not be the place for it but I have 2 brand new In the box pairs of white (2) and silver (2) for sale - size 42. Actually too big for me. Email me off-line...if anyone is interested.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ok update for all this interested, the 42 Radials were ALMOST a perfect fit, just a tiny bit too small in the toes. The fit throughout the mid foot and heel was perfect and the stiffness was amazing but the toe-jam was too much  They have been sent back.

Also, tried some Sidi 42,5 and a half and those were too tight in the mid foot when I put in my arch supports. Shame because they were awesome looking shoes but oh well. 

The carnival of shoes continues!

Next up Giro Factor 42.5 and Fizik R3 42 Here we go again!


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

kbwh said:


> A little bit bigger, but definitely not a full size. I went from Sidi Ergo (anno 2003) to DMT Radial a month ago and kept size 46.
> I cannot remember if there a half sizes lower down in the DMT size spectrum.
> 
> AFAIK DMT makes the Diadoras, btw.


I realize this is an old response, but the last statement isn't correct. Both are Italian companies, (DMT = Diamont) but that is where the similarity ends. DMTs are made in Bosnia and Diadora in Bulgaria (the high end) and Asia (the low end).


----------

